# C2Motorsports 2.5L Cast TURBO Manifold



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Since everyone LOVES http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif pictures, we wanted to show what came in for testing. C2Motorsports 2.5L I5 Cast Turbo Manifold . 
We will be undertaking a series of test to ensure the best possible product prior to production. This cast manifold is a perfect start for the DIY enthusiast looking to add forced induction to the 2.5 motor. We will also be producing Down Pipes in both 2.5" and 3" to be available at the same time of the manifold release.

























*C2 Turbo Manifold Features:*
T3 Turbo Flange
-tapped for hardware
External 38mm WG Flange
SAI Fittings
-retains 100% OEM emission function
Direct BOLT-ON fitment to 2.5L I5
*C2 Turbo Down Pipe:*
2.5"/3" Available
38mm WG recirculation
Flex coupler
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:02 AM 2-16-2010_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:02 AM 2-16-2010_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pics arent working.. :S


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Yea, it is asking me to login to your website see the pictures...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (DUSlider)*

We are working to correct the picture issues right now. Sorry for the delay.
chris
c2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we'll wait!!!


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L Cast TURBO Manifold (C2Motorsports)*

To add, FYI, Ive had issues in the past triing to navigate your site (certificates, permission, ect...). Currently having an certificate issue triing to access the products page via the tab, but have no problem accessing it thru the sidebar








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For the 2.5 support, eager to see your new mani, is the tubular going to be discontinued?


----------



## DMiller (May 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I get a 401 trying to access any part of their site =(
Looks like someone messed up playing with hosting settings. Been there, done that!


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L Cast TURBO Manifold (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_To add, FYI, Ive had issues in the past triing to navigate your site (certificates, permission, ect...). Currently having an certificate issue triing to access the products page via the tab, but have no problem accessing it thru the sidebar








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For the 2.5 support, eager to see your new mani, is the tubular going to be discontinued?

The SSL cert is expired. Just click on this
http://www.c2motorsports.net/shop/default.aspx to get around the ssl issue. I'm sure they just are too busy working on the new 2.5 SUPERCHARGER to stop and reissue the Cert!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L Cast TURBO Manifold (seanmcd72)*

i wanna see this hint everyones talking about for the SC


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L Cast TURBO Manifold (seanmcd72)*

Thnaks, but that doesnt work either


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L Cast TURBO Manifold (undercoverdubber)*

We apologize for the inconvenience as we are transferring over our C2 Website to a new format. We hope to have this corrected very shortly.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it works!!!
me happy.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L Cast TURBO Manifold (C2Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L Cast TURBO Manifold (C2Motorsports)*

Any idea on price point? Any plans on carb/smog certifiying your kit?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_Any idea on price point? Any plans on carb/smog certifiying your kit?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Estimated Price: ~$299
All of our Turbo Kits retain 100% of the emissions equipment and have been tested as emissions compliant.
As far as specific CARB testing and certification, we do not have plans for that at this time.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Estimated Price: ~$299









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

You guys are crushing it for the 2.5


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

mmmmmmm
i might have access to a cheap TD04...what else is on a t3 flange?


----------



## DUBBINMKV (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

free bump.. you guys are killing it. I will definitely purchase one when it is released. I have a custom setup i'm trying to piece together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_mmmmmmm
i might have access to a cheap TD04...what else is on a t3 flange?

I don't believe TD04/05/06's will bolt up to a t3 flange. However, you can run Garrett GT series, T3, T3/T4 hybrids and the like.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

thank you


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

This is GREAT news! 
I'm already thinking I should change over to the c2 cast manifold for reliability on the budget build.








Any word on a matching downpipe? cost? 
two versions, one vband one 4 bolt? gt or t series
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L Cast TURBO Manifold (C2Motorsports)*

Chris, is it safe to say that these going to replace the welded manifolds on your turbo kits?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_Chris, is it safe to say that these going to replace the welded manifolds on your turbo kits?













_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:31 AM 2-19-2010_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


----------



## vwgolf_519 (Dec 8, 2006)

very nice looking manifold and killer price


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Is it gonna bring the price down any? Since the tubulars are $700 and these are $300?


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

^This.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_Is it gonna bring the price down any? Since the tubulars are $700 and these are $300?



No, but it will help from the price going up


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
No, but it will help from the price going up


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

Can you offer any sweet trade-in deals on the manifold for current owners???










_Modified by TrillyPop at 2:06 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Do want. Badly!


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamZleep)*

ill take one when there ready! can i bolt my precision 6057 on that manifold?


----------

